# Hey from the Netherlands



## Naomi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm Naomi from the Netherlands  
I'm 13, and I ride horse for 8 years now  
My English is not very well, sorry  
I have two horses, Cool Crystal, a 5 year old mare, she's 1.58m, and Mi Amigo, a 3 year old gelding, he's 1.52  
Amigo is the horse on my avatar 
As you want to know something more about me, ask it


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Naomi, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! I hope you have fun!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, Naomi

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!! Your English is perfectly fine !!! So don't worry about that! :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Naomi! Welcome to Horse forum!  Don't worry about your English, I'm from America and sometimes I don't get it right either! Heee Heee! :lol: Glad you are here!


----------

